
Autodesk Burns the Planet - joanielemercier
http://autodesk.earth
======
joanielemercier
Here's also an article and a podcast about this story:
[https://www.drillednews.com/post/computer-aided-
destruction](https://www.drillednews.com/post/computer-aided-destruction)

~~~
joanielemercier
For German readers: [https://www.golem.de/news/klimakrise-autodesk-der-
bagger-290...](https://www.golem.de/news/klimakrise-autodesk-der-
bagger-290-und-der-hambacher-wald-2004-148069.html)

------
m_lee
It's odd they are going after Autodesk rather than the people/company running
the mine. Autodesk has no control over what people do with their software.

